#ubuntu-dz 2011-06-01
<omnizya> hi
<omnizya> i need help
<tshik> salut, c'est quoi le blem
<omnizya> mon ISP spoof tous les site
<omnizya> ne me permé pas d'acceder au siteweb
<Off> omnizya: t'as pas plus d'infos ?
<Off> Quel ISP ?
<Off> Comment t'as reussi à savoir s'il spoof les sites ?
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-28
<Siphax> car l'ensemble des fichiers c'est 889.5 Mo
<oix> ah ! il y a tous les fichiers chez toi ?? *_* je t'adore :D
<oix> oui, là j'ai juste besoin de la présentation :)
<adel> Salam
<adel> quand alien convertit un package, il le met ou ?
<adel> je ne l'ai pas trouvé dans le dossier du répertoire d'origine
<adel> enfin je veux dire dans le dossier du package converti
<Siphax> dans le même dossier exemple :  sudo alien -d votre_nom_de_paquet.rpm
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonsoir
<adel> salam
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonsoir, ça parle d'ubuntu-dz et des communautés Libres chez NTICWeb : http://www.nticweb.com/lopen-source-explosion-des-communautes-en-algerie.html
<Tux-Tn> nuance ça parle des communautés open source :-)
<DZGHilas> Bonsoir a tous :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Le journaliste ne connaît pas la différence certainement
<adel> Y a t il des institutions ou des entreprise algériennes qui utilisent principalement de l'open source ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Des entreprises, il y en a adel ... des institutions étatiques "oui" entre guillemets ... sinon ils utilisent des solution Libres en effet mais avec beaucoup de propriétaire.
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire !
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonsoir DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: tré long tamp. sava ?
<ButterflyOfFire> ça va bien merci DelphiWorld.
<ButterflyOfFire> Exemple adel, l'entreprise OpenXnet : http://openxnet.dz/
<ButterflyOfFire> Ils sont beaucoup plus Redhat qu'Ubuntu
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire, et le projet wifi ?
<adel> c pas mal Butterfly
<ButterflyOfFire> DelphiWorld: Le projet WiFi sera lancé dans ma petite région rurale vers fin juin, début juillet, inchallah.
<adel> Bon le site n'a pas l'ère d'être à jour
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: tu est en algérie ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Oui DelphiWorld. Je suis en Algérie :)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: tu sais j'ai besoin d'une nano station ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> DelphiWorld: J'ai besoin de 35 Nanostations :)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: :P
<ButterflyOfFire> On pourra discuter de ça dans un autre lieu DelphiWorld, ici c'est le canal #ubuntu-dz :)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: oui, tu a réson je m'excuse;)
<adel> Première bonne impression d'ubuntu ==> j'ai récupéré sans trop de douleur un projet java sur eclipse, que j'avais sur windows
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire, des info en pm :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-29
<adel> Salam les Linuxiens.
<adel> Y aurait -t il d'entre vous quelqu'un qui a bossé sur RT-Linux ?
<Tux-Tn> linux-RT c'est pas le kernel précompilé avec le mode realtime ?
<adel> oui c'est os real time
<Tux-Tn> ça me sert à rien donc pas testé
<adel> d'accord
<DelphiWorld> bon soir
<DelphiWorld> yo elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: http://t.co/YPM2yNbf
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: svp tu peux m'explické? je peux pas lir l'arab;)
<Tux-Tn> ça dit que l'union internationale des telecoms déclare que le Wimax et le LTE sont des technologies de 4iéme génération
<Tux-Tn> article de 2010
<elacheche_anis> C'est ça..
<DelphiWorld> merci Tux-Tn et elacheche_anis ;)
<adel> les amis, vous connaissez un moyen de détecter les paquets installé sur un poste et qui ne sont pas référencé dans les dépôt ubuntu
<adel> en gros les paquets qu'on a installé manuellement
<DelphiWorld> adel: tu est de l'algérie ?
<adel> oui je suis algérien
<DelphiWorld> hemza, Cerist;)
<DelphiWorld> adel: tu fait une formation de télécom en france, non ?
<adel> je suis spécialistes en systèmes embarqués
<adel> je ne connais que dal en télécom
<DelphiWorld> adel: ok, alore blackfin et arm ;)
<hemza> DelphiWorld, what?
<DelphiWorld> hemza: j'ai dit que tu utilise une connection cerist alore c'est sure que vous êtes dans une univercité
<adel> blackfin et arm ???
<DelphiWorld> adel: se sont des processeurs Embarcké
<adel> Delphi je suis plus , OSEK, VxWorks , UML, SysML ...etc
<hemza> DelphiWorld, is that what you are doing here? .... Help people don't spy
<DelphiWorld> adel, tré bien;)
<DelphiWorld> hemza, i don't spy;) just my Client reported your Ip address up on you joined;)
<adel> Apparemment les adresses IP sont visible sur IRC
<adel> mdr
<DelphiWorld> adel, j'ai émé d'avoir un kit de développmant VXWork
<DelphiWorld> mais domage il sont pas proposé ici en algérie
<hemza> DelphiWorld, Ok ... what is new in ubuntu-algerie
<DelphiWorld> hemza, i'm not sure, sadly i have less time ;(
<adel> Delphi VxWorks est open , tu peux l'utiliser
<DelphiWorld> adel: mais pas gratuit, non ?
<adel> non c'est gratuit
<adel> il peut y avoir des outillages propriétaires
<adel> mais l'OS VxWorks est gratuit
<DelphiWorld> woohoo... je sais pas sa !
<DelphiWorld> adel, ion peux l'avoir sur des processeurs X86 ?
<adel> Alors je ne peux pas te répondre la dessus,
<adel> certainement oui
<adel> à confirmer
<DelphiWorld> adel, walah tu m'a ouvri la porte, merci
<adel> lol j'ai rien fait
<hemza> essayer vous le voyager12.04
<adel> si tu veux faire de l'embarqué, je te conseil de commencer par des trucs simples
<adel> des PIC pu des cartes ARDUINO
<adel> avant de passer aux OS temps réel
<DelphiWorld> adel: pas de cartes ici ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Je fais juste des tests
<ButterflyOfFire> !paste
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ButterflyOfFire> humm oui c'est en anglais
<ButterflyOfFire> !ubotu
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-dz's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne nuit
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-30
<Adel_> l'équipage, vous faites des script shell sur ubuntu?
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Hello ?¿? :þ
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Oulla ! pas très active la team £aughing Øut £oud
<oix> plop plop
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Hép :þ
<Akli> Et voili :þ
<oix> Akli, et voilou :)
<Akli> hihihi, j'ai lassé mon nickname sur l'autre Ip £aughing Øut £oud
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-31
<tshik> saleté de mumble
<Siphax> tshik si rarement ou je entendre votre voix
<tshik> je suis sur minecraft ces derniers jours c'est our ça xD
<Siphax> amusez vous bien : )
<tshik> thnx :
<tshik> !
<hemza> how to upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to Xubuntu12.04
<Adel>  Je suis entrain de découvrir les commandes shell sur ubuntu, il y a des services intéressants lol
<Adel> tapper sur le terminal
<Adel> spd-say -l fr  salam,alikom
<ButterflyOfFire> ping Off
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: pong
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonsoir Off :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Je voulais prendre ton avis à propos du topic d'#ubuntu-dz
<ButterflyOfFire> L'idée est de changer : "Forum http://ubuntu-dz.tuxfamily.org/forum" pour y mettre le forum officiel qu'est http://algeria.ubuntuforums.org
<Off> ça me va
<ButterflyOfFire> Sur la page de la LoCo sur Launchpad j'ai procédé à la correction des liens pour une meilleure visibilité : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dz
<ButterflyOfFire> Off: j'ai aussi une idée qui traine dans ma tête depuis quelques temps. L'idée d'un bot à la uBOTu-fr. J'ai checké la page des Bots sur le Wiki d'Ubuntu et apparement il y a un moyen.
<ButterflyOfFire> Le bot lubotu3 donnant ses réponses en anglais, j'ai pensé à un truc bilingue (fr-ar)
<ButterflyOfFire> !bot
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-dz's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ButterflyOfFire> ça utilise des factoids et des plugins
<ButterflyOfFire> Le seul soucis pour le moment c'est : où l'héberger (le bot)
<ButterflyOfFire> Bref ! Ce n'est pas trop important pour le moment, mais c'est juste une idée. Il y a des priorités bien évidemment.
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: je peux l'héberger
<ButterflyOfFire> Ah ! très bien Off ! Tu peux checker alors la page du projet SuppyBot uBOT-fr pour t'en inspirer si tu veux :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Ma connexion est naze sinon je t'aurais déjà colle le lien
<ButterflyOfFire> Off: http://nicolas.coevoet.fr/doku.php?id=start
<Off> Je regarde tout ça
<ButterflyOfFire> Merci Off, c'est sympa :) Ne te presse pas trop. Tu as tout le temps. Ce n'est pas pour tout de suite :)
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> salam ButterflyOfFire
<ButterflyOfFire> Dis Off, tu viens le 02 juin ou pas ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: svp, une question or topic: tu a utilisé vlc pour une réson de streaming ?
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: je ne sais pas, je ne pense pas :-/
<Off> j'ai pas pu me libérer :-/
<ButterflyOfFire> Ok Off je comprends
<ButterflyOfFire> Oui DelphiWorld , j'ai déjà utilisé VLC pour faire du streaming
<DelphiWorld> alore, ButterflyOfFire je peux te demandé? si oui, ici ou dans un autre salon ?
<DelphiWorld> qu'esse qu'on a le 2 join Off ?
<Off> DelphiWorld: L'install party annuelle
<DelphiWorld> Off: ou sa ?
<Off> DelphiWorld: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-dz/1780/detail/
<ButterflyOfFire> Off: DelphiWorld est un non voyant si tu te rapelle et il utilise un logiciel de synthèse de voix :)
<DelphiWorld> LOL :)
<Off> ah oui
<Off> pardon DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> mais non, j'ai trouvé sa ;)
<DelphiWorld> ici a alger, et même moi je suis a algée
<DelphiWorld> alore finaleman c'est l'ocasion de roncontré Off et ButterflyOfFire !
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: ça peut lire les sites je suppose non ?
<Off> DelphiWorld: ben, j'y serai pas, malheureusement !
<DelphiWorld> Off: oui, sa peux lir les sites, et même c'est le seul moyain d'avoir un linux shell en remote ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> DelphiWorld: Le GNU/Linux Install Party va se dérouler à l'USTHB Bab Ezzouar le 02 juin 2012.
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: oui j'ai lue sa
<ButterflyOfFire> Ok bon ben tu as toute l'info alors LOL :)
<DelphiWorld> :D
<ButterflyOfFire> DelphiWorld: comment ton logiciel t'annonce les symboles suivant : ^^ ?
<Tux-Tn> x)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire, com le nom indique ;)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: axant surconflex
<ButterflyOfFire> OK DelphiWorld merci :)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: mais atention, je peux les renomé;)
<DelphiWorld> je vous raconte une bell istoir
<Off> DelphiWorld: et ça : ¬ ?
<DelphiWorld> une foix avec un ami qui aime asterisk alore que moi j'aime freeswitch
<DelphiWorld> Off, tiret facultatife
<Tux-Tn> et ça ☺ ?
<DelphiWorld> ok alore
<DelphiWorld> dans Windows, mon logiciel l'or de la sési d'un password il lie: asterisk
<DelphiWorld> parce qu'on voi **********
<DelphiWorld> mon ami il m'a dit votre logiciel toujour dit asterisk alore tu l'aime pas
<ButterflyOfFire> hahaha
<DelphiWorld> alore qu'esse que j'ai fait? j'ai ouvri le dixionaire du logiciel et traduit "asterisk" en "freeswitch" alore "*" a "freeswitch"
<DelphiWorld> et il dit "freeswitch" au lieu d'asterisk :P
<Tux-Tn> haha
<Off> Haha
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, ça donne quoi ça ☺
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ohhhhhh une cilance !
<Tux-Tn> cliance ?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: cilance. pas de pronontiation
<DelphiWorld> alore ButterflyOfFire ... pour vlc on fait quoi ? ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Tu veux faire quoi exactement DelphiWorld avec VLc ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Veux-tu diffuser El Jazeera via VLC à tes voisins ? LOL
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: alore j'ai un petit lab a la maison avec un debian et 2 carte satéllite; je transpiorte des transpondeurs avec MumuDVB en multicast
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: Quel nick pour le bot ?
<DelphiWorld> mais je veux les traduir en Unicast avec le protocol MMS, mais oci convertir (transcodé) MPEG2 a H.264 et audio aac
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, c'est pas libre tout ça
<ButterflyOfFire> Off: pour le bot un truc standardisé genre uBOTu-dz
<Tux-Tn> mms c'est du microsoft
<Tux-Tn> h.264 c'est du proprio
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: oui, mais la bonde passante et le matériaile actuaile demande sa:)
<Tux-Tn> et MPEG2 pareil
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, faut changer le materiel :D
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: alore tu est entrain de voir la tv avec mpeg2 ;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: la télévision vien au form mpeg2 a partir du satellite
<Tux-Tn> je sais
<Tux-Tn> c'est pour ça que je ne regarde pas la tv
 * Tux-Tn plaisante
 * Tux-Tn slaps Tux-Tn 
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tu m'a surpri ;)
<Tux-Tn> sinon coté transport de flux ya pas un truc plus adapté que MMS?
<Off> uBOTu-dz: ping
<uBOTu-dz> pong
<Tux-Tn> oh un uBOTu-dz :O
<Tux-Tn> supybot j'adore
<Tux-Tn> le meilleur bot en python
<Off> Non mais attends, je test là !
<ButterflyOfFire> Yoho uBOTu-dz !
<Tux-Tn> att je ramène mon bot x)
<Off> :-p
<Off> @test
<uBOTu-dz> Off: Error: "test" is not a valid command.
<Off> @help
<uBOTu-dz> Off: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Off> @help help
<uBOTu-dz> Off: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Off> uh
<Off> bon, j'ai la flemme de spammer
<Off> je le prends en query
<ButterflyOfFire> Off tu peux parler au bot tout seul tu sais
<DelphiWorld> HAHAHA
<ButterflyOfFire> lol
<ButterflyOfFire> Tu lui parle ne PM
<ButterflyOfFire> en PM
<Off> sur irssi, on dit query !
<Off> :-p
<Off> oula, il log tout du coup
<Off> INFO 2012-05-31T23:27:29 [<<] :Off!~ilike@static.83.185.47.78.clients.your- server.de PRIVMSG #ubuntu-dz :oula, il log tout du coup
<Off> :-D
<DelphiWorld> c/whois RooTN
<Tux-Tn> !nyan
<RooTN> nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan
<RooTN> +        o     o       +        o
<RooTN> -_-_-_-_-_-_-_,------,      o
<RooTN> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-|   /\_/\
<RooTN> -_-_-_-_-_-_-~|__( ^ .^)  +     +
<RooTN> _-_-_-_-_-_-_-"" ""
<RooTN> +      o         o   +       o
<DelphiWorld> lol c'est toi Tux-Tn ?
<Off> oO
<ButterflyOfFire> haha Big Brother ?
<Tux-Tn> mon bot :D
<DelphiWorld> alore ButterflyOfFire ?
<Tux-Tn> !choose kill or slap
<RooTN> kill
<lubotu3> Tux-Tn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire:  tien http://bd.hauke-lampe.de/frickeldi/transcoding-streams-for-the-n900-at-3g-data-rates.html
<Tux-Tn> !degage
<DelphiWorld> !hello
<Tux-Tn> ba il est parti
<ButterflyOfFire> DelphiWorld: pas pour aujourd'hui stp. Je suis dans un cyber.
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: ah ok, pas de problem :P
<DelphiWorld> alore je peux fishé Tux-Tn ;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tu peux m'aidé?
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: Bon, pour sa configuration, il nous faut quoi en gros ?
<Off> (à part changer les trucs de base)
<Off> (quel bourrin)
<DelphiWorld> votre nom  ButterflyOfFire encore? :P
<DelphiWorld> j'ai oublié
<ButterflyOfFire> Au fait Tux-Tn , on est entrain de penser à créer un uBOTu-dz pour #ubuntu-dz afin que ça automatise certaines choses. genre si je tape !help il me répon en arabe ou en français à la guise de l'utilisateur. Un peu à la méthode uBOTu-fr mais personnalisé pour notre LoCo Team.
<ButterflyOfFire> DelphiWorld: Mon nom est Athmane :)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: ;)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: si non, freeFoxTV ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Off: il y a pas mal de truc à paramétrer dans le Bot
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: On se met d'accord comment, sur les trucs qu'il faut paramétrer ?
<DelphiWorld> oh, il yona du IPV6!
<DelphiWorld> whois crack05 ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Ok Off, alors voici une idée : genre si un utilisateur demande !release-fr ça va lui donner la version actuelle d'Ubuntu en français mais ! release-ar ça va être en arabe. Ce n'est qu'un exemple tout bête. Biensur que le bot peut renvoyer des liens vers le Wiki etc etc que ce soit franophone ou arabophone
<ButterflyOfFire> Tu piges un peu le truc Off ?
<Off> yep
<Off> !test
<uBOTu-dz> Off: Error: "test" is not a valid command.
<lubotu3> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<ButterflyOfFire> Le bot peut aussi gérer les bans et les kicks du chan mais là il faut aller "mollo".
<DelphiWorld> Off: atention
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: Je suppose qu'il faut qu'on se partage le fichier de configuration ?
<DelphiWorld> Off: le uBOTu-dz overlap avec lubotu3
<Off> yep
<Off> j'vais remettre le @ je pense
<ButterflyOfFire> oui DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Off: il faux changé le ! avec un autre tel qu'un thilde (~)
<ButterflyOfFire> On peut changer le ! par !!
<ButterflyOfFire> Si on arrive à bien configurer uBOTu-dz , on pourra alors virer lubotu3 si on veut.
<DelphiWorld> non ButterflyOfFire parce que le premier vas toujour reconnaitre le !
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: ~ ~ ~ ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Mais avant d'adopter uBOTu-dz , nous devons aviser #ubuntu-irc-ops.
<DelphiWorld> :P
<ButterflyOfFire> On peut virer le bot lubotu3 DelphiWorld ;)
<DelphiWorld> il a déconnecté ;)
<Off> Haha, j'ai merdé
<DelphiWorld> bien bien ;)
<Off> Je voulais virer le bot et j'ai quit :')
<DelphiWorld> :)
<Off> Du, j'ai perdu mon uptime d'irssi !
<DelphiWorld> tu utilise znc Off ?
<Off> +coup
<Off> DelphiWorld: Nope, juste un irssi dans un screen sur un serveur paumé en allemagne
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> znc oci tré bien;)
<DelphiWorld> tu peux avoir un bot intégré avec
<DelphiWorld> irci connect a znc
<Off> Je sais
<DelphiWorld> :P
<ButterflyOfFire> Off: check ça aussi stp https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots surtout lis la fin de la page (ma connexion est merdique).
<Off> mais C'est pas ce que je veux faire en fait
<Off> je vois
<ButterflyOfFire> Lies à partir de "External Bots"
<ButterflyOfFire> lis*
<Off> ouep
<Off> j'ai lu
<ButterflyOfFire> so register uBOTu-dz
<ButterflyOfFire> Off: ne donne pas au bot les droits OP pour le moment stp ^^
<Off> bon, je l'ai viré pour le moment
<ButterflyOfFire> A moins que tu le teste ailleurs d'abord
<Off> Bon, ButterflyOfFire, je verrai pour les réglages demain
<ButterflyOfFire> You have all the time Off :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Ne te presse surtout pas
<DelphiWorld> :P
<ButterflyOfFire> Au fait nous pouvons demander à #ubuntu-fr de nous envoyer ubotu-fr pour tout ce qui concerne la partie francophone aussi.
<ButterflyOfFire> Mais comme notre canal est multilingue, un bot en arabe serait aussi le bienvenu. Ce n'est qu'un avis.
<ButterflyOfFire> De préférence, developper notre propre bot est l'idéal :)
<ButterflyOfFire> On va le nourrir, lui donner à manger et à boire :p
<DelphiWorld> LOL ButterflyOfFire ;)
<Off> Haha
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: Ben, on peut avoir juste un seul boot
<Off> mais changer les commandes
<Off> pour les fr, on ajoute genre !fr-commande
<ButterflyOfFire> Oui un seul et unique Bot Off ;)
<Off> et pour l'arabe, c'est !ar-
<ButterflyOfFire> Okidou Off :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Et à l'avenir pourquoi pas un !taq ou quelque chose du genre ou Taqbaylit :)
<Off> yep
<ButterflyOfFire> Enfin !taq- truc machin
<ButterflyOfFire> Off: dernière question. As-tu jeté un oeil sur les factoids pour avoir une idée ?
<ButterflyOfFire> !bot
<Off> j'ai déjà utilisé spybot sur un autre serveur, y'a quelque années
<Off> j'ai quelque souvenirs de comment ça marche :-)
<ButterflyOfFire> Cool :)
<ButterflyOfFire> !Off : est un bot-master qui gère les bots haha
<lubotu3> ButterflyOfFire: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ButterflyOfFire> oula lol
<DelphiWorld> Off et ButterflyOfFire je suis pret a tué moi même ;)
<Off> Haha
<ButterflyOfFire> Mais non DelphiWorld, nous avons besoin de toi :)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: qu'an tu sera a alger ?
<ButterflyOfFire> DelphiWorld: je vais être à Alger le 02 juin comme je te l'ai dis et je t'appellerai au téléphone inchallah :)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: bien fait
<ButterflyOfFire> DelphiWorld: et si tout va bien, on prendra des photos souvenir ensemble :)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: on doit
<ButterflyOfFire> DelphiWorld: ne t'inquiètes pas, nous allons convertir les photos en code ASCII afin que tu puisse les voir ;) ... ou les lire ;)
<DelphiWorld> LOL LOL ButterflyOfFire
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: j'ai ue une bonne surprise de firefox
<DelphiWorld> j'ai ue un plugin qui peux décodé les captcha et les coppié au format text
<ButterflyOfFire> Il s'appelle comment le plugin ?
<ButterflyOfFire> C'est vrai que le Captcha doit être sonorisé mais ce n'est pas le cas pour tout les captcha en effet.
<DelphiWorld> :P
<DelphiWorld> Webvisum
<ButterflyOfFire> La connexion au cyber est très lente, je risque un Ping Time Out dans quelques instants ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> Vous me recevez ? Allo la terre ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne nuit les gars. Au cas où ! ++
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-01
<DelphiWorld> salam elacheche_anis et Tux-Tn et tout le monde ;)
<DelphiWorld> oh Off est la oci ;)
<fak_her> bjr DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> salut fak_her ;)
<DelphiWorld> CRACK05: tu utilise un tunnel ipv6?
<ButterflyOfFire> yopla Off :p
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, ç'est pas combien op ici ?
<Tux-Tn> c'est*
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour Tux-Tn :) Tu voulais dire ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Je n'ai pas compris ta question Tux-Tn.
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, j'ai dis une connerie x)
<ButterflyOfFire> Tux-Tn	ButterflyOfFire, ç'est pas combien op ici ?
<Tux-Tn> oui oui ba oublie ce que j'ai dis
<ButterflyOfFire> Tu veux dire quoi par "combien" ?
<ButterflyOfFire> ^^
<Tux-Tn> moi meme je ne sais pas ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> haha ok pas de "souchis" :p
<ButterflyOfFire> "sushis*"
<ButterflyOfFire> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sushi
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: Yop
<ButterflyOfFire> :) Off
<oix> Reverse DNS ? thème du mois ? o_O
<Tux-Tn> wtf oix ?
<oix> Tux-Tn, si seulement je savais ...
<ButterflyOfFire> oix: est entrain de parler sur un autre chan Tux-Tn :p
<Tux-Tn> faire une discussion entre deux chans x)
<oix> ButterflyOfFire, Tux-Tn c'est juste que mon petit doigt me dit d'éviter de prendre part à cette discussion, et ... quelque part je suis curieux *-)
<oix> mon firefox est devenu schyzo, quand je l'ouvre il me dit : The application didn't identify it-self :D
<ButterflyOfFire> ^^ oix
<Adel> salam les linuxiens
<Adel> J'ai un petit problème
<Tux-Tn> Adel, raconte :)
<Adel> au démarrage ubuntu (au moment au le dash apparait), j'ai un message : erreur logiciel détectée
<Adel> bon sachant que j'ai installé pas mal de software dernièreent
<Adel> je pense que ça doit être une erreur de clé registre
<Adel> un truc dans le genre
<Tux-Tn> ya pas de registre ^^
<Tux-Tn> c'est pas windows
<Adel> lol
<Adel> un equivalent
<Adel> linuxien
<Tux-Tn> y'en a presque pas
<Tux-Tn> ya gconf pour gnome
<Tux-Tn> et dconf pour d'autres trucs
<Tux-Tn> sinon la plus part des applications met sa config dans des fichiers
<Tux-Tn> ou une base de données
<Tux-Tn> sqlite par exemple
<Tux-Tn> ou meme nosql
<Off> Haha, y'a un énorme tension ces derniers temps en gedas et BOF :-D
<Off> une*
<Siphax> https://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/GSettingsMigration
<Siphax> http://developer.gnome.org/gio/stable/ch28.html
<ButterflyOfFire> ping Off
<Off> pong ButterflyOfFire
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonsoir Off :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Veux-tu que je procède au changement du lien pointant vers le forum dans le topic du chan ? Ou bien tu t'en occupe ?
<Off> tu peux t'en occuper :-)
<ButterflyOfFire> Ok Off :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: Bienvenue sur le salon de la Communauté Algérienne des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam | Forum http://algeria.ubuntuforums.org | Le canal est archivé sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Gardez un œil sur la mailinglist.
<ButterflyOfFire> J'ai corrigé le mot oeil en œil et mailing list en mailinglist
<ButterflyOfFire> humm
<ButterflyOfFire> mailing list était correct
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: Bienvenue sur le salon de la Communauté Algérienne des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam | Forum http://algeria.ubuntuforums.org | Le canal est archivé sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Gardez un œil sur la mailing list.
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, peut être changer mailing list en liste de diffusion pour faire plus français ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> oui voilà bonne idée Off
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: Bienvenue sur le salon de la Communauté Algérienne des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam | Forum http://algeria.ubuntuforums.org | Le canal est archivé sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Gardez un œil sur la liste de diffusion.
<Tux-Tn> :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Comme ça ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Qu'en penses-tu ?
<Tux-Tn> bien
<ButterflyOfFire> Sur ton irssi, il n'est pas cassé Off ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Merci Tux-Tn :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Because là je suis sur Chatzilla
<Tux-Tn> cassé = parti ?
<ButterflyOfFire> oui parti ou désorganisé
<Tux-Tn> ba il est encore là
<Tux-Tn> ya un bon client irc web dont j'ai oublié le nom
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, t'es pas sur ton pc je présume c'est pour ça que tu utilise chatzilla ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Tout à fait Tux-Tn , je suis dans un Cybercafé en effet et non connecté avec mon laptop !
<Tux-Tn> si je retrouve le nom de je te le dis !
<ButterflyOfFire> Ok Tux-Tn :) merci
<Tux-Tn> de rien :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Généralement je me connecte avec xChat (GUI) ou KvIRC
<Tux-Tn> pareil en GUI j'utilise xchat qui est juste parfait
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, as-tu un serveur avec accès ssh quelque part ?
<Tux-Tn> car ya une bonne alternative
<ButterflyOfFire> Sinon pour les cas extrêmes et rares avec le https://webchat.freenode.net mais en non authentifié
<Tux-Tn> http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC <- un truc interessant appelé bouncer irc
<ButterflyOfFire> Non pas pour le moment Tux-Tn , je n'ai pas renouvellé mon Kimsufi chez OVH mais j'y pense :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Yep j'ai déjà utilisé Tux-Tn :)
<Tux-Tn> prends une dedibox
<Tux-Tn> par experience c'est mieux qu'un kimsufi
<Tux-Tn> surtout en cas de non payement
<Tux-Tn> ils m'ont permis de récuperer mes fichiers
<Tux-Tn> chose que ovh n'a pas faite
<ButterflyOfFire> Ok, je tenterai une dédibox alors cette fois ci inchallah
<ButterflyOfFire> je tente un truc avec le bot ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> !forum
<lubotu3> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<ButterflyOfFire> Ah ok
<ButterflyOfFire> Nous verrons aussi avec http://arabuntu.com/ pour intégrer cette page.
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, ils dorment ;)
<Tux-Tn> on les a contacté ya 6 mois pour changer le nom du loco contact
<Tux-Tn> encore aucune réponse
<ButterflyOfFire> C'est pour ce que ce genre d'initiatives ne doivent pas être gérées par une seule et unique personne mais il faut savoir déléguer certaines tâches, n'est ce pas ?
<ButterflyOfFire> S'il y avait au moins 3 admins pour arabuntu peut être que la réaction aurait été plus rapide
<ButterflyOfFire> Même le mot "first" n'est pas correcte dans la liste : what would you like to see setup fisrt on Arabuntu.org?
<Tux-Tn> oui t'as raison
<Off> Audacity me les brise
<ButterflyOfFire> Why Off ?
<Off> Il veut pas faire du multi enregistrement
<Off> il me donne pas la main pour enregistrer une autre piste :-/
<Off> je crois que je vais passer à un truc plus pro, ardour
<ButterflyOfFire> Tu as plusieurs entrée de flux sur ta carte son ?
<ButterflyOfFire> entrées*
<Off> J'ai ma guitare branché (électrique)
<Off> +seulement
<Off> enfin, j'ai que l'entrée du micro.
<Off> (sur laquelle, y'a la guitare qui est branché)
<Off> 'tain, je m'embrouille
<Off> :')
<ButterflyOfFire> :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Why not brancher ta guitare sur l'entrée line in ? ça ne marche pas ?
<Off> J'en ai pas
<ButterflyOfFire> Ah !
<ButterflyOfFire> Sur laptop !
<Off> ouep
<Off> d'ailleurs, faut que je vois ou en est ma carte son fasttrack
<ButterflyOfFire> vas-y ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> je fais info sur toi Off :p
<Off> ?
<ButterflyOfFire> je chechais juste /msg nickserv info Off pour voir si tu y as mis des metadata ouqqchose du genre
<Off> ah
<ButterflyOfFire> le 12 juin c'est ton anniversaire de "register" sur freenode lol Off
<Off> 3 ans !
<Off> j'me demande ce qu'est devenu mon vieux nick :-D
<ButterflyOfFire> C'était quoi déjà comme nick ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Tu aurais pu les grouper tu sais
<Off> Zero_off, c'était
<Off> oui, je sais mais j'en avais marre de lui :-p
<ButterflyOfFire> Perso j'ai groupé ButterflyOfFire et BoFFire
<Off> j'avais groupé On à un certain moment, pour éviter qu'on fasse des blagues avec :-D
<Off> il n'existe plus, Zero_off
<ButterflyOfFire> Ah ok dommage
<Off> je crois qu'il a été perdu lors du netoyage y'a 2 ans
<Off> Bon, assez de musique pour ce soir
<Off> j'finis un peu le bout de code que je dois rendre demain
<ButterflyOfFire> Bon courage Off :)
<Tux-Tn> dites je peux flooder le chan avec un bot irc ? ^^
<Off> Nope
<Tux-Tn> ok je le ramène
<ButterflyOfFire> Le chan est logué Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> tant mieux \o/
<Tux-Tn> just kidding ButterflyOfFire
<ButterflyOfFire> Purée demain je n'aurais pas de laptop avec moi à l'install party grrr
<ButterflyOfFire> Et puis il n'y a pas de connexion là bas de toute façon
<Tux-Tn> install party sans connexion ? ^^
<Tux-Tn> vous allez avoir des pépins
<ButterflyOfFire> A moins que ... miraaaacle
<ButterflyOfFire> ^^ Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> sinon un truc hors sujet https://www.google.com/finance?q=facebook&sa=N&tab=fe
<Tux-Tn> ils ont perdu 13$ en deux semaines \o/
<Tux-Tn> je corrige
<Tux-Tn> une semaine
<Tux-Tn> à ce rythme ils seront à 1$ dans deux semaines
<Off> Haha
<Tux-Tn> au même moment l'action google est à 570$
<Off> ils ont bien raté leur entrée en bourse
<Off> et je vous avoue que ça me rends tout joyeux :-p
<Off> http://www.howtogeek.com/115051/become-a-vi-master-by-learning-these-30-key-bindings/
<Tux-Tn> sinon les cons de microsoft ont acheté 3millions d'action à 38$
<Tux-Tn> même pas
<Off> :')
<ButterflyOfFire> Il y aura bien un émir arabe qui va jeté sa tune là bas, comme d'hab
<Tux-Tn> c'est 32 millions d'actions x)
<ButterflyOfFire> jeter*
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, un investisseur du dubai déjà
<Tux-Tn> si vous aimez l'opendata
<Tux-Tn> http://investor.fb.com/sec.cfm
<ButterflyOfFire> Plutôt un vi Guru Off à ce rythme
<ButterflyOfFire> "vigoureux" lol
<Tux-Tn> emacs est mieux vous ne pensez pas?
<ButterflyOfFire> Certes Tux-Tn ... ces des goûts ... et des couleurs :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Sinon à propos de Canonical : http://www.investoruprising.com/author.asp?section_id=1563&doc_id=243555
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: Haha, joli
<Tux-Tn> mauvaise nouvelle : http://www.itworld.com/open-source/279459/fedora-linux-capitulates-microsoft-boot-certificate
<ButterflyOfFire> je check
<ButterflyOfFire> purée avec une connexion très lente, j'aurais bien besoin d'un navigateur à la links ou links2
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: http://www.itworld.com/print/279459
<Off> (mplus léger)
<Off> -m
<ButterflyOfFire> Merci Off je viens d'ailleurs de désactiver le chargement d'images sur Firefox
<Off> Je lis toujours les version imprimables.
<Off> elles sont bien structuré et simples.
<Tux-Tn> Off, t'as quoi comme débit ?
<Off> ça donne directement envie de lire
<Off> Tux-Tn: du soit disant 1m.
<Tux-Tn> 1mbps ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Mais ils sont cons les constructeurs de machines !
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, ba le lobbying mito$oft les obligent à faire ça
<Tux-Tn> ils leur disent vous mettez ça ou on vous donne pas de sticker windows 8
<Tux-Tn> et le sticker windows 8 fait vraiment vendre
<Off> Tux-Tn: oui
<Tux-Tn> parce que madame michou croit que le sticker montre si le pc est bien ou pas
<ButterflyOfFire> http://slashdot.org/index2.pl?fhfilter=UEFI
<ButterflyOfFire> il y a un tas de sujets là aussi grrr
<Tux-Tn> un jour si j'ai de l'argent j'achterai pleins d'action mito
<Tux-Tn> mito$oft
<Tux-Tn> et j'arréterai toute cette merde
<Tux-Tn> bon ba bonne nuit :-)
<Tux-Tn> ravi d'avoir discuté avec vous ButterflyOfFire & Off
<Off> bonne nuit Tux-Tn
<Off> o/
<ButterflyOfFire> lu Tux-Tn
<ButterflyOfFire> En tous cas il y a une compagne FSF là dessus : https://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/statement-old
<ButterflyOfFire> Il y aura, alors, beaucoup de recherches en ces termes "bypass UEFI" ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> Je dois aller me reposer ... à 3h du mat debout pour un aller/retour Alger :)
<Off> bonne chance ButterflyOfFire :-)
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne nuit Off et croise les doigts pour nous demain :)
<Off> prnez des photos !
<ButterflyOfFire> Je n'y manquerai pas l'ami
<ButterflyOfFire> :) ++
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-02
<Siphax_> Ping Off
<Siphax_> Yo man c'est ButterflyOfFire
<Siphax_> Je viens de prendre non un screenshot mais une photo du chan #ubuntu-dz sur le laptop de Siphax ;)
<Siphax_> Idem un petit coucou pour DZGHilas et Tux-Tn
<DZGHilas> Salut Siphax
<Siphax_> bug 1
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> Off: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OVl99IUcSI&feature=plcp
<DelphiWorld> d
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: voir oci vous http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OVl99IUcSI&feature=plcp
<DelphiWorld> d
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonsoir
<Tux-Tn> bonsoir tout le monde
<ButterflyOfFire> Lu Tux-Tn
<DZGHilas> Bonsoir a tous :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Yo DZGHilas
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, excellent ! bravo tu fais un superbe travail
<DZGHilas> Salut Butter cava ?
<Tux-Tn> euh
<Tux-Tn> oups
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, excellent ! bravo tu fais un superbe travail
<Tux-Tn> désolé ButterflyOfFire le tab a merdé
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: merci ;)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: salut
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, tu peux m'expliquer les 7 8 2 alpha radio alpha ?
<Tux-Tn> ça sert à quoi ?
<Tux-Tn> tu synchro avec quelque chose ?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn, la 7X2ARA c'est l'identity de notre radio cleub, similaire a un nom
<DelphiWorld> dans le monde du radio amateurism, sa s'appelle un CallSign
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OVl99IUcSI&feature=plcp
<ButterflyOfFire> Yo DelphiWorld :) ma connexion est naze. Je viens à peine de rentrer de la GNU/Linux Install Party d'Alger :)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: alore le simiinaire c'est le 4 ?
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, bien passée l'install party sans internet ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Tu n'y était pas DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> merde
<ButterflyOfFire> étais*
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tu m'a promis que tu m'appelle ;(
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire ... pas Tux-Tn ;( ;( ;( ;( ;(
<Tux-Tn> ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> Tux-Tn: il y avait une connexion wifi en fin de compte :p
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, j'ai fais la même erreur ;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ;)
<DelphiWorld> walah ButterflyOfFire je suis tré sad maintenan
<DelphiWorld> j'ai poncé que c'est le 4!
<ButterflyOfFire> Oh ! DelphiWorld ! Ne sois pas si "sad" :p
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: non... mais une tré bonne chose que j'ai raté:(
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire:  tu est a alger ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Et pourtant tu avais toute l'info dont tu avais besoin la dernière fois, non ?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn, j'aime votre premier nick;)
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, sarhan ?
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: oui, je me suis perdu
<ButterflyOfFire> Non DelphiWorld. Je suis rentré à Béjaïa.
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: oui :P
<Tux-Tn> j'aime pas moi
<DelphiWorld> :-(
<Tux-Tn> c'est mon prénom :D
<Tux-Tn> je l'ai utilisé comme nick que sur freenode
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: je vais te tué l'ore de notre roncontre ;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: et vous êtres au freenode:P
<Tux-Tn> ba je suis connu sous le pseudo tux-tn ici aussi
<Tux-Tn> si je change de nick on risque de ne plus me reconnaitre :'(
<DelphiWorld> :P
<ButterflyOfFire> Ah d'accord Tux-Tn est donc Sarhan ... dis nous comme ça Tux-Tn ^^
<DelphiWorld> alore je vous less les ami
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, je t'aide à tuer ButterflyOfFire ?
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, un simple whois te l'aurait montré ^^
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tu est pret ?
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, on le slap ?
<DelphiWorld> on inclue Off s'il veux ;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: oui, mais un slap phisic;)
 * DelphiWorld slaps ButterflyOfFire around a bit with a large trout
<ButterflyOfFire> Vous voulez donc mettre ButterflyOfFire Off ?
 * Tux-Tn slaps ButterflyOfFire around a bit with a large trout
<ButterflyOfFire> ^^
<DelphiWorld> LOL
<ButterflyOfFire> ouille !
 * DelphiWorld slaps ButterflyOfFire around a bit with a collection of WinBug viruss collected all arround the world
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> LOL
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: je te paye si tu veux;)
<Tux-Tn> je ne suis pas un tueur à gage :D
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: :P
 * DelphiWorld ip route ButterflyOfFire null0
<DelphiWorld> bien sa Tux-Tn ?
<Tux-Tn> bravo
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: on ramaine anis et neo et on réuni a propos de ButterflyOfFire qu'il a m'oublié ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Amusez-vous les gars ! :D
<DelphiWorld> LOL ButterflyOfFire ;)
<DelphiWorld> bu alore... le réseau wifi !
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: alore... le wifi ;)
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire:  connais villagetelco?
<ButterflyOfFire> Je reviens dans un petit instant ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> oui DelphiWorld
<ButterflyOfFire> une seconde je re
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: ré bien
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: j'aimerai bien acheté un MP ;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: pouvez vous testé http://41.221.20.10:8000/almajd03  avec VLC svp ?
<Tux-Tn> ok
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, ça marche
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: qu'elle chaine?
<DelphiWorld> ;)
<Tux-Tn> comment je peux savoir?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: :P
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tu n'a pas lue l'URL?
<Tux-Tn> almajd 3 ?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: oui
<DelphiWorld> salam V3nomous_Spid3r Adel
<Adel> salam Delphi
<DelphiWorld> Adel: tu a mongé le WORLD? ;)
 * V3nomous_Spid3r Kikooooo {{{{{{{{{{{{{ DelphiWorld }}}}}}}}}}}}}
<Adel> lol c'est un "short parameter"
<DelphiWorld> :P
<ButterflyOfFire> Re
<DelphiWorld> cd ubuntu-dz && rm -Rf Adel && touch /world/algeria/alger/new-adel ;)
<DelphiWorld> e re re ButterflyOfFire ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Vous n'êtes pas autorisé à modifier /world/algeria/alger/* :p
<ButterflyOfFire> sudo !!
<DelphiWorld> :)
 * DelphiWorld aime sudo
<V3nomous_Spid3r> \ø/
<DelphiWorld> alore ButterflyOfFire avez vous essayé de prandre des Mesh Pottato?
<ButterflyOfFire> Nope DelphiWorld , je n'ai pas cette chance à partir de l'Algérie.
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: la même chose mais j'ai une grande chance d'avoir des mikrotik SXT ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Je ne peux commander que des "frittes" :p
<DelphiWorld> LOL
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Euh, bon alors ça sera un big mac et un soda light pour moi :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Mikrotik font des bons produits mais je préfère de loin ceux d'Ubiquit Networks :)
<ButterflyOfFire> ça fait 30 points de Karma V3nomous_Spid3r ^^
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: j'aime le routerOs
<ButterflyOfFire> Le RouterOs est inclus dans Mikrotik en effet et il peut même être installé sur une simple machine DelphiWorld ... quoique c'est une licence démo de 24 heures.
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: je l'aime;=)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tu peux l'acheté pour pc
<ButterflyOfFire> DelphiWorld is in love tonight ^^
<DelphiWorld> :P
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Euh la maison fait crédit ?¿? (ça fait un moment que j'attend le virement ) \ø/
<ButterflyOfFire> t'inquiètes V3nomous_Spid3r tu ne t'es pas trompé de canal IRC :)
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous_Spid3r: qu'elle est votre connection internet ?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn:  tu n'a pas ue des coupures ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Si si V3nomous_Spid3r on peut faire exception ;)
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, quoi? j'ai pas suivi la discussion
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: non, la vidéo que j'ai envoyé, tu n'a pas de coupures?
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Dites, il n'y aurais pas par hasard des videos de l'istall party en ligne ?¿?
<Tux-Tn> j'ai coupé désolé
<Tux-Tn> j'ai pas de casque et je ne suis pas seul
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: restart!
<ButterflyOfFire> V3nomous_Spid3r: à ce que je sache pas encore
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: au moin 3 ou 4 minutes et dit moi si tu a ue des coupures
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: mute!
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Ah bah £aughing Øut £oud WLL ça vous dit quelque chose ?¿?
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Tempi alors x)
<Tux-Tn> ah ok
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: oh je m'excuse
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous_Spid3r: je m'excuse
<DelphiWorld> vla movaise connection du monde
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous_Spid3r: la movaise connection du monde
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous_Spid3r: EVDO
<ButterflyOfFire> WLL = Wide LoL ?
<ButterflyOfFire> ^^
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, ça coupe parfois
<Tux-Tn> surement ma connexion
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: merci
<Tux-Tn> en fait ça coupe pas
<Tux-Tn> ça reste télécharger l'image
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: Windows Live LOL
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: mais l'audio coupe
<Tux-Tn> oui l'audio oui
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Mort De Rire ButterflyofFire
<ButterflyOfFire> V3nomous_Spid3r: DelphiWorld est entrain de tester avec Tux-Tn ceci : http://41.221.20.10:8000/almajd03
<ButterflyOfFire> Un truc Icecast je suppose
<Tux-Tn> ah DelphiWorld tu t'y connais avec le streaming audio/video ?
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: non
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: VLC en streaming MPEG2 a H.264
<ButterflyOfFire> Ah ok DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: un peux, si tu veux je peux vous aidé;)
 * DelphiWorld a http://www.vobradio.org/
<DelphiWorld> tu te r'appelle a propos de ma question VLC ButterflyOfFire ;)
<DelphiWorld> maintenan sa marche
<ButterflyOfFire> Si di DelphiWorld , je m'en rapelle très bien
<ButterflyOfFire> rappelle*
<DelphiWorld> alore je suis tré hereu que sa marche ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Oui là tu diffuse en http direct alors
<DelphiWorld> Oui
<ButterflyOfFire> Pourquoi ne pas installer directement Icecast DelphiWorld ?
<DelphiWorld> mais on réalité c'est du UDP en multicast derieur le vlc
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: parce qu'icecast ne relay pas entre le multicast et l'unicast
<ButterflyOfFire> ouep
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> et icecast ne transcode pas
<Adel> Metter au point serveur jetty , et disposer simplement la video en ressource accessible
<DelphiWorld> et si je me trampe pas il ne prand pas en charge la vidéo
<DelphiWorld> Adel: tien http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OVl99IUcSI&feature=plcp
<Tux-Tn> ya flumotion si vous voulez
<ButterflyOfFire> Oui Icecast c'est pour créer une radio locale ou en ligne, as you like.
<DelphiWorld> :)
<Tux-Tn> d'ailleurs on va l'utiliser dans le prochain forum sociale qui se passerai en 2013 en tunisie
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: non, si non je serai en prison;)
<DelphiWorld> :P
<V3nomous_Spid3r> J'aurais bien aimé jeter un oeuil sur ton lien mais là ... x') (la page charge encore 5 minutes après) \ø/
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, pourquoi en prison?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: je plésente
<Tux-Tn> ^^
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous_Spid3r: qu'elle lien ?
<DelphiWorld> tien ButterflyOfFire (^)
<ButterflyOfFire> http://41.221.20.10:8000/almajd03
<DelphiWorld> si tu veux pas la mongé donne a Tux-Tn :-P
<V3nomous_Spid3r> C'est du streaming ou quelque chose du genre ?¿?
<DelphiWorld> non
<ButterflyOfFire> oui V3nomous_Spid3r
<DelphiWorld> sa s'ouvre pas dans un browser
<DelphiWorld> tu doit l'ouvrir avec un player
<V3nomous_Spid3r> VLC ?¿? Oki
<ButterflyOfFire> oui V3nomous_Spid3r
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous_Spid3r: tré bien, ouvri un flue réseau et pasté
<DelphiWorld> oh crap
<ButterflyOfFire> Chez moi ton lien ça rame DelphiWorld à cause de la connexion naze ici au cyber.
<DelphiWorld> le serveur vien d'être rebooté:P
<V3nomous_Spid3r> 2 sec, j'ai ptet un canal wifi qui va ceder dans pas longtemps \ø/
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous_Spid3r: LOL le serveur rebooté
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: alore je te dit: si tu trouve une nano fait moi sign svp.
<V3nomous_Spid3r> J'ai tout mon temps xD le temps de casser la cléf avec mon épave ton serveur auras rebouté depuis belle lurettes \ø/
<DelphiWorld> :P
<DelphiWorld> 1gb de ram
<DelphiWorld> le transcodage coute!
<Adel> Amateur TSF en Algérie, c pas mal
<DelphiWorld> Adel: biensure ;)
<DelphiWorld> Adel: c'est moi
<ButterflyOfFire> En Algérie, tu en trouveras pas de Nanostations DelphiWorld mais je t'informerai inchallah si jamais ma copine en commande d'autres ;)
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Pas mieux x) 512 (ouch ça fait mâl)
<Adel> Delphi, c toi tayeb ?
<ButterflyOfFire> oui adel c'est lui ^^
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: je suis sure que je trouvrai que des sigaretes ici
<Tux-Tn> bonne nuit tout le monde
<ButterflyOfFire> @+ Tux-Tn ;)
<DelphiWorld> merci Tux-Tn
<DelphiWorld> tu m'a déja vue ButterflyOfFire ?
<Adel> il est mal voyant, comment arrive -t - il à voir le texte
<ButterflyOfFire> Non DelphiWorld mazal
<Adel> ?
<DelphiWorld> Adel, text to speech
<DelphiWorld> Adel: pas mal voyan mais non voyan
<ButterflyOfFire> Adel, DelphiWorld utilise un logiciel de voix de synthèse
<DelphiWorld> :-P
<ButterflyOfFire> Il voit mieux que nous tous réunis :)
<Adel> lol
<DelphiWorld> lol ButterflyOfFire tu dépass les limites ;)
<V3nomous_Spid3r> DSpeech.exe powaaaa! :þ
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous_Spid3r: non non, dSpeach il converte des text au speech ;)
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous_Spid3r: j'utilise Jaws
<ButterflyOfFire> Si si, vous imaginez que DelphiWorld aime Asterisk ... et tweak les fichiers de conf !
<DelphiWorld> Job Access with Speech
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: atention
 * DelphiWorld slaps ButterflyOfFire around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: j'aime pas asterisk
<ButterflyOfFire> raaaaa !
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: mais freeSWITCH!
<ButterflyOfFire> *****
<ButterflyOfFire> lol
<DelphiWorld> buLOL
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: sa me dit freeswitch freeswitch freeswitch ;)
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Ce que fait aussi text to speach ?¿? \ø/
<Adel> sa parle voip
<ButterflyOfFire> asterisk asterisk asterisk asterisk
<Adel> il y a un projet open intéressant
<Adel> SIP
<ButterflyOfFire> là il sait que je l'ai écrit en mots :p
<Adel> je pense que asterisk est basé dessus
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous_Spid3r: ah. il peux lir toutes les application du PC de A a Z incluan le menu démarré de WinBug et même le bureau et les autre places
<DelphiWorld> Adel: qu'elle projet open?
<ButterflyOfFire> Je reviens dans 1 minute
<Adel> Protocol VOIP
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: je conte!
<Adel> SIP
<DelphiWorld> Adel: LOL
<V3nomous_Spid3r> ah ok, une sorte de windows reader :þ
<DelphiWorld> Adel: tu est 13ans en retar
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Ah Bingo :þ j'espere que ton server à bien redémaré butterflyofFire ?¿?
<DelphiWorld> Adel: le SIP est sorti en 1999
<Adel> lol
<Adel> j'ai pas dit qu'il est récent
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous_Spid3r: oui mais j'ai pas démarré le streaming
<Adel> j'ai dit qu'il est intéressant
<DelphiWorld> Adel: :P
<DelphiWorld> Adel: c'est le protocol du futur
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous: ah easy maintenan;)
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous: AirCrack!
<V3nomous> Votre média d'entrée ne peut être ouvert:
<V3nomous> VLC ne peut pas ouvrir « http://41.221.20.10:8000/almajd03 ». Vérifiez les messages pour plus de détails.
<V3nomous> Votre média d'entrée ne peut être ouvert:
<V3nomous> VLC ne peut pas ouvrir « http://41.221.20.10:8000/almajd03 ». Vérifiez les messages pour plus de détails.
<V3nomous> Votre média d'entrée ne peut être ouvert:
<V3nomous> VLC ne peut pas ouvrir « http://41.221.20.10:8000/almajd03 ». Vérifiez les messages pour plus de détails.
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous: atend:P
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous: allé a http://www.vobradio.org
<DelphiWorld> et clické play
<DelphiWorld> c'est ma radio, Adel
<Adel> pas mal Delphi,
<Adel> mais c'est une radio IP, pas une radio à ondes électromagnétiques
<Adel> lol
<DelphiWorld> Adel: biensure
<DelphiWorld> Adel: si non tu me paye la co-location du transpondeur satellite ?
<DelphiWorld> Adel: et la license du broadcast ?
<DelphiWorld> Adel: et oci tu peux tué le malain d'ouyahya qui a tout interdis ?
<DelphiWorld> on a plain d'obstacles
<Adel> pourquoi le satellite, je pensais que les amateurs de la TSF comptait sur l'ionosphère
<DelphiWorld> Adel: les radio amateur ne fon pas du program radio mais que les contacts, mais ma radio c'est du broadcast;)
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Re
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous_Spid3r: re wll
<ButterflyOfFire> Re le WLL
<ButterflyOfFire> ^^
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: :P
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: la même chose a la même seconde;)
<V3nomous_Spid3r> \ø/ le mec a étaint son routeur, juste au moment ou je commençais à m'éclater ...
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> alore bn les amis
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Bref pour les radios web, je croyais qu'on utilisais mmc au lieux d'http ?¿?
<DelphiWorld> halt
<Adel> c bien delphi
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous_Spid3r: MMS pas MMC
<Adel> le3koba l une chzaine tv
<V3nomous_Spid3r> à! oui autant pour moi \ø/
<DelphiWorld> V3nomous_Spid3r: et MMS/HTTP/RTSP/RTMP/RTMFP/UDP/RTP/MMSH sont des protocol diférents;)
<Adel> une webtv Delphi
<Adel> mchi jazeera
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> Adel: si tu veux aljazeera je suis la;)
<Adel> je les aimes pas
<ButterflyOfFire> Bon les gars, je vous dis bonne fin de journée. Je vais aller me reposer.
<ButterflyOfFire> @pluche :p
<Adel> hia batterfly , bonne nuit
<DelphiWorld> a plus ButterflyOfFire
<DelphiWorld> bonne nui a toutes
<ButterflyOfFire> toutes lol ?
<V3nomous_Spid3r> bonne nuit Butterflyoffire
<DelphiWorld> ButterflyOfFire: :-P
 * DelphiWorld ip route ButterflyOfFire null0
<Adel> à toutes , 9ader rohak yaw
<Adel> lol
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Je ne sais pas si c'est du à ma connec low coast mais ya que d'al \ø/
<Darkeny> Hello world
<Darkeny> Quelqu'un sait si c'est possible d'avoir hamster sur Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Tu parle de Hamster Indicator ?¿? franchement aucune idée
<Darkeny> Y a quelqu'un ici?
<Darkeny> Non Hamster tout court
<Darkeny> j'avais installé ce paquet normalement dans les depots avec BT 5 il y environ un an
<Darkeny> J'avais un vieux kernel j'ai oublier lequel
<Darkeny> Bref maintenant je le trouve plus$
<Darkeny> J'ai ajouté les depots BT mais pareil
<Darkeny> Merci quand même
<V3nomous_Spid3r> Ah bah mince \ø/ ce
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-03
<sparta> salam frére ^^
<sparta> j'aime bien si vous m accépter parmi vous
<sparta> je vien de inscrivé sur le loco team et j'attend le code de confirmation
<Tux-Tn> this is sparta ?
<Siphax_> sparta soyer le bienvenu
<sparta> ;) merci  wé comme jté dit hier xd
<sparta> siphaxe
<qsdfkq> hi
<qsdfkq> tien me voila un peu plus haut
<qsdfkq> arff j ai oublier l adress de ce bnc
<Adel> salut les amis
<Adel> parfois quand je lance un outil de développement, qui pointe vers un répertoire de trvail
<Adel> sur une partition data (pas système)
<Adel> il me sors un problème d'accès
<Adel> ressource utilisé par un autre processus
<Adel> alors qu'il n'est utilisé par aucun processus
<qsdfkq> sly
<qsdfkq> aucune idée faudra attendre la repense des autres :)
<Adel> alors la communauté, vous êtes ou ?
<Adel> vous me poussez à revenir à windows :)
<sidahmed> salam
<sidahmed> hallo
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> ;)
<DelphiWorld> salut
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> salut el !
<DelphiWorld> salut elacheche_anis !
#ubuntu-dz 2013-05-30
<ino> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1/comments/1834
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<ino> close
<malek> Bonjour les amis..!
#ubuntu-dz 2013-05-31
<ucminou> hello
<oix> plop Off
<Off> yop oix
<oix> Off http://vimeo.com/67344326 <== ça te rappelle quoi ça ?
<Off> haha :-D
<Off> des souvenirs :-)
<oix> la prochaine est pour le 15
<Off> ouais, je viens de lire
<oix> ça me fait de la peine ! :/
<Off> ouais, c'est assez touchant
<oix> de plus je n'ai pas pu organisé celui de Tizi, alors que j'ai la licence ...
<Off> oh :-/
<Off> c'est dommage
<oix> dire que ton frangin a même pris son congé en fonction du TEDxTizi, pour qu'il puisse venir !
<Off> c'était quoi le souci ?
<oix> oh ! tout pleins, le principal est que j'avais une équipe qui attendait à ce que je fasse tout tout seul ...
<Off> Ah ...
<Off> i know that feel.
<oix> et puis, on a été pris par le temps !... et on n'avait pas de sponsors, du coup, no money ... pourtant on avait eu des promesses
<oix> à quand TEDxSétif ?
<oix> en fait, y a la prochaine Install Party le 8, tu viens ?
<oix> Off
<Off> pardon
<Off> je prépare une présentation :-p
<Off> Je ne sais pas encore
<Off> je suis en plein contrôles et surtout que j'ai cours le weekend
<Off> s/le weekend/les weekends
<Off> on verra
<Off> ce sera un lundi
<Off> je vais voir avec oussama s'il veut bien venir aussi
<oix> cool :D
<oix> et à quand une UGJ ?
<Off> ugj?
<oix> Ubuntu Global Jam
<Off> ah oui
<Off> pour le moment, je suis un peu ailleurs
<Off> (stage, contrôles, projets etc)
<Off> je ne peux pas trop me permettre de lancer un truc
<Off> Et j'ai surtout perdu contact avec les personne intéressés/intéressantes :-p
<oix> y en a de plus en plus qui sont intéressants :) sur ça y a pas de problèmes, ce qui manque, ce sont des gens qui s'y connaissent en Linux !...
<oix> et puis, ça fait quelque temps que je ne sais plus ce qui se passe avec Ubuntu ... (bien que je sache ce qui se passe avec Ubuntu DZ :p )
#ubuntu-dz 2014-05-28
<zouaoui_> salam ..je cherche a savoir comment je changue de langue sur un clavier ...je suis sur 14.04 ....merci
#ubuntu-dz 2019-06-02
<awalis> ButterflyOfFire[: salam ! comment va la communaute ubunutu dz ?
<ButterflyOfFire[> Hello awalis :) Bien bien et vous ?
